# Any thoughts on MQL.V?



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Anybody know much about this company and its prospects?

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;

http://messages.finance.yahoo.com/mb/MQL.V


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Anybody know much about this company and its prospects?
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;
> 
> http://messages.finance.yahoo.com/mb/MQL.V


I advise you to go to blog: www.beatingtheindex.com 
Search for MQL and SKW (they got merged) , there is a lot of information and discussions.
I have extremely small position in MQL (because of SKW)


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought it on Jan 20th at $1.29, and today it closed at $2.10. That's up 63% in six weeks.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

If possible, sell enough share to retrieve your initial principal and let the free shares ride. Play the market with house money.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it's good for further growth, so I'm staying put for a while. Might even add some more to it this week...


----------

